# Gaggia pure espresso group seal change



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondered if anybody can help, I'm looking to change the group seal on my Gaggia pure. I have spent some time searching the net to try and find out how it is done, but to no avail. I was hoping it might be a fairly straightforward job, but I'm having second thoughts. Can anybody shine any light on this ? Really needs doing as it is leaking water/coffee and portafilter is in wrong position.

Thanks


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

as long as you have a new one to go in, then all you need is a bradel or some form of point to dig into the old rubber so you can pull it out, have a search on the tech forum as group seal change has been covered many times. each person has their own way of doing things, some use a screw to drive into it, my only tip would be to make sure its empty of water and lay it on its side or back so you can see what your doing.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I have swapped out group seal and put new one in, exactly the same problem, leaking all over the place ? Completely puzzled. Pulled a blank shot, fine, water runs through no leak. Put coffee in, leaking all round the edges of the portafilter ? Some help would be good, getting withdrawal


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Ok Silly question time, is it coming from directly down the side of the portafilter or flowing gown the group head? as it could be a leak inside!! are you using the same basket as you always have, its just i have a basket that came with my machine that sometimes leaks, also if the rim/lip of the basket has a bent or ding in it it will leak.

other sill question ,your not putting to much coffee in are you as when i had my gaggia it was quite easy to put to much in.


----------

